# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Our new pair of tomatoes...

## TKexotics

Here they are.., well atleast the female is, the male is hiding under that piece of cork but you get the idea.  :Smile: 



The tank is a quarantaine tub we use till they are ready to move to their permanent enclosure.
We only have them for 3 weeks but they seem to do great, eating like there's no tomorrow and also their fecal exams both turned out negative.

The second day we found them in amplexus but after a little while the male let go, we believe this might be because they where kept rather dry during shipment and with the importer, and the first day we misted very heavy.., but we are newbies when it comes to these frogs so we aren't sure of that.
Any ideas on this?

Greetings.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on your tomato frogs  :Big Applause:  ! They are an awesome species with great coloration.  Think read somewhere in forum (or elsewhere) about their breeding.  Will try and find article, good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## TKexotics

Thanks, that would be great.
We studied abouth their care before we bought them but they caught us a bit off guard with showing breeding behaviour in the first 48 hours we got them.  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Good news is that I found the link! Bad news is that breeding Tomato Frogs is not an easy task. Appears hormones or the use of a large male/female group is required. 

This is one of few articles that discusses non-hormone breeding: Tomato Frogs. There is some contact information at the Baltimore Zoo in article; but be aware that the breeding happened in 1997 and maybe they are not involved in the project anymore.  Maybe you can find more information about breeding in European sources  :Smile:  .

----------


## TKexotics

Thank you, we actually didn't intend to breed them, we yust bought them because we like them so much.

The use of hormones is completely out of the question.., but we where already thinking abouth adding some more so in the case they should breed you wouldn't here us complain though.
The male also still calls almost every night.
 :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Happy to read that you searched out information on them BEFORE you got them.  Good job!!


> Thanks, that would be great.
> We studied abouth their care before we bought them but they caught us a bit off guard with showing breeding behaviour in the first 48 hours we got them.

----------


## TKexotics

Thanks, we always do extencive research before we get any new animals.  :Smile: 

Reading the article we see that it's abouth D. antongilli, ours are D. guineti, wich seem much easier to reproduce...

Tomato Frogs

The info isn't al that informative but the pics say more than enough...
(we hope this link is not against the forum rules, if it is, please excuse us)
Greetings.

----------


## Gail

I just wish EVERYONE would do the same.  That would make most of the threads here happy ones.

----------


## Amy

Congratulations on your new additions!  I love tomato frogs <3

----------


## bill

I did these little buggers. I see them at a local shop often, but never pulled the trigger on getting them. I'll use your experiences with them to see how they do for you guys  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TKexotics

Thank's everybody, where glad you like them.   :Smile: 





> I just wish EVERYONE would do the same.  That would make most of the threads here happy ones.


Not to mention the animals, threads can be healed much more easy.  :Smile: 


@Bill, youre more than welcome, it will be a learning process for us too, but we will make sure to update this thread as much as possible and share the experiences we have with these guy's.

Maybe we can start with giving a little additional info...

The tub is 60-40-50cm.
We use no special lighting other than a 6500K daylight bulb.

We keep them on a photoperiod of 13 hours light and 11 hours darkness, temperatures are 24°C during the day with a drop to 17-18°C at night.
In the summertime (now) we mist their enclosure 2 times per day, once in the morning and a heavy misting in the evening, during the winter we will reduce this to 3-4 light mistings per week to simulate a more dry period.

Their water is changed daily, we use a waterconditioner for the bowl and the mistings.., the bowl contains 2 liters.
We feed them 4 times per week, twice with earthworms, once with crickets and once with dubia's.
We also plan to feed them a pinky mouse 1-2 times per month, but we have not tried those yet.
Since they are fresh WC animals vitamin suplementation will be kept to a bare minimum for the time they are quarantained, we only give vitamins or calcium 1 time per week for now, only 1 time per month we give D3.., we believe that gut-loading the feeders very well is much more sufficiënt and less dangerous for over-suplementation with WC animals.

That's abouth it for now, please let us know what you guy's think abouth our plan.., where not maried to it so we are willing to change and always open for suggestions and good advice.  :Smile: 

Ps: sorry for all the metric stuff.  :Wink: 
Greetings, Kevin & Tamara.

----------


## TKexotics

Little update...




They are stil doing great.  :Smile:

----------


## bill

So cute!!! Glad to see they are still doing well for you folks!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Carlos

Love frog pose in last photo  :Smile:  !

----------


## Angela P

Glad they are doing well.  Tomatoes are one of my favorites.  So easy to care for and they have the cutest faces.

----------


## TKexotics

Thanks everybody. 

Yeah they are really awesome, their faces are adorable.  :Smile:

----------

